# Mountain Air battery



## Dobrobrian (Oct 4, 2019)

Hello,
I have a 1994 Mountain Aire. I am looking for information on battery connections. I took a picture when I took the batteries out but it is not as clear as it should be. If anyone has this model of diesel pusher I would appreciate some help.
Thanks


----------



## Shorty (Nov 5, 2019)

Call Newmar...they're there for this kin of thing
Just need last 6 of VIN
800-731-8300
1 parts
2 cust service


----------

